# How is a 30 year old supposed to act?



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Today, my 10 year old niece said, "You know, Uncle Josh, you act young." I asked how young, and she said "like 16 years old."

I was extremely offended by this. I don't think I act that young...hell, I was a child when I was 16 years old, and I see teenagers as children. I asked my 13 year old niece (a different one) if I acted like a teenager, and she said "no, if you did there would be another teenager running around here!"

..........:blank

This is confusing. This is the same niece that asked me 3 days ago if I was the same age as my 60 year old mother. Granted, she is probably somewhere on the autistic spectrum, and has an unofficial diagnosis of Aspergers...but I just feel frustrated.

It also doesn't help that I'm depressed and I feel old, and then I get told that I can't even fit in with people my own age...despite a 50 year old single mom being my best friend...I just can't win.

Am I overanalyzing this? Is this kids just being kids? This, combined with the question I asked on Friday, makes me never want to reproduce. :mum


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I would take it as a compliment. Some adults can't for the life of them relate to children. At least you can.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It's more the fact that it's a backhanded insult/compliment.

I can relate to kids, but I can't relate to adults. Oh, and I'm different, because I act young, but I am old, so therefore I can't act young.

I am too old for this ****! :lol


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's a 10 yr old ffs.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have social anxiety.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Act how you feel... not what your age says...
I was always the fun uncle too, I never could relate to the "adults" that sat in the kitchen..


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

And so do I. I still think you are being overly analytical.


----------



## Sammys Grammie (Feb 27, 2013)

Just kids. Don't take offense. I'm almost twice your age and people are forever telling me I don't "act my age." I ask them the same question - How's at 59yo supposed to act? should I be in a wheelchair?? :| 

I was a single mom, and my house had all the kids (only one was mine), cuz I was the "cool" mom! The other day my 14yo grandson said to me "Grammie you act so young!!" and then said "my Grandma (DIL's mom) acts so old" and I told him we're the same age, and he told me I just acted more fun!! 

Take it as a compliment & enjoy it! Who wants to fit in with adults anyway - they're old and no fun!!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Coming from a 10-year-old, this is more of a compliment than anything else. To them, 16 is a cool age. I would guess it means she can relate and connect with you better than the average adult in her life.

Compliment, insult, or innocent observation -- whatever it is, put it in perspective: A 10-year-old has a small view of the world. Don't over-think their comments.

And who cares if you "act young" anyway. Better to be young at heart than an old grump.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Thanks guys. The last two replies made me feel a whole lot better.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I relate better to kids and animals than other adults. Given the choice I end up playing with kids and keeping them busy at big gatherings. Even though I'm obese and out of shape I'm the adult that is willing to go out and play soccer with the kids or play hungy hungry hippo. 

I figure I'm young at heart, always will be. 

Maybe you are too? Relating well to kids isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

awkwardsilent said:


> I'm the adult that is willing to go out and play soccer with the kids or play hungy hungry hippo.
> 
> I figure I'm young at heart, always will be.


Same as me, and I figure you will always have a special place in these kids heart for your actions.:yes


----------



## SandyInfinity (Feb 7, 2013)

well im 30 and my parents and granma and brothers say i act like a little girl, they dont say age but 'little girl' wtf
a friend of mine has 31 yrs and he DOES acts alot younger and is alot more fun and happy than a 20yr guy, so,,,,, were happy to act the way we do,,, 
im glad u are like us josh <3


----------



## ToucanSam (Mar 22, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> It's a 10 yr old ffs.





WintersTale said:


> I have social anxiety.


is there a meme that concisely summarizes my reaction to this? (I lol'd so abruptly that my laptop almost fell on the floor)


----------



## Paperwalls (Feb 26, 2013)

Act however you want.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> Am I overanalyzing this?


mhm


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

You shouldn't let a ten year old kid's perception influence you. If an adult person said it, maybe you should give it some thought. Stop worrying and go let your hair down.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I wouldn't pay much attention. She's only 10 and probably can't tell how mature someone is. I didn't know how to guess ages when I was a kid. When I was 6 I asked my teacher how old she was and she jokingly said 21, which I believed even though she was almost 60. :stu

I second everything that people said about taking it as compliment. It means she thinks you're the cool uncle and she feels comfortable with you. A 16 year-old is simply "a cool older person" to a 10 year-old, and I don't think she would see a huge difference between a 16 year-old and a 30 year-old. They're both just "people older than me - one is fun and one is boring".


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I would take it as a (backhanded) compliment...it's a compliment, nonetheless. FWIW, I've never been able to relate to adults my own age. When my kids are over, I'm laying on the couch or on the floor with a pillow watching kids shows with them, while others my own age are socializing somewhere else.

I think a lot of us are "old souls". Maybe that makes up for it.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I have not find it out yet


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Good question. Still trying to figure that one out as I find it difficult to act my age . My mum and my siblings have the same issue must be a genetic thing!
I always say: I have plenty of time to be 'serious' when I am buried six feet under.


----------



## rg8813 (Nov 27, 2012)

thats def a compliment. imagine if she said u acted like u were 40 or something? that would mean u are a stuffed shirt.


----------



## Kinos Journey (Aug 19, 2011)

Take it as a compliment, I say. My niece is thinks of me as a teenager. To a child, a teenager is still very old.


----------

